# spro crankbaits



## slim357 (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone used any spro cranks, i got a few of there fat crank 30's. have yet to try them but just looking at them I dont like there split rings.


----------



## little anth (Mar 13, 2008)

what about the little jon crank anyone got any?


----------



## slim357 (Mar 14, 2008)

i was lookin at the lil john and went with this one, it has a bigger body, and doesnt dive as deep as the little john.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok so I got out and used them for the first time today, I think i might have found a crank to replace my baby 1-'s on my 4th or 5th cast with this bait I hooked a fat 3.5-4 pounder (maybe full of eggs?) snagged up lost one, tied another one and went back at it, again another fat fish prob slightly over 4. one down side check out this one


----------



## Pont (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm a little confused. Is there a lil john and a little john, or am I just snackin on retard sandwiches?


----------



## slim357 (Mar 19, 2008)

no its a little john i was to lazy to write it out, but i think i will be trying those next


----------

